# NFL Probowl on ESPN in HD?



## paychekkk (Jan 15, 2006)

I know that the Probowl is going to be televised on ESPN, so is it automatically going to be on ESPN HD. I cant find out for sure if it is in HD or not. Does anyone know if it is a HD feed.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

The Probowl will NOT be in HD. There are no HD trucks available in Hawaii and to ship one just for one game would take it out of service for 3 weeks. Sorry!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well, ESPN hasn't had need of it's HD trucks for at least 5 weeks, and they don't have any particularly huge programs to air within 2 weeks of the Probowl, so why not?  haha but that sure would be a lot of money for a silly probowl game


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ESPN/ABC has already been using the trucks to go to more college and even a few NBA basketball games... so I'd say the ship has (or would that be hasn't in this case) sailed for NFL HD football for this season.

Even the players don't want to be there most years, and I don't think too many people actually watch. I know I don't.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

gotta agree there, of all the allstar games, it's definitely the ugly duckling


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah probowl is real boring...


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

all espnHD and espn2HD programming is listed in their website,book mark it for quick reference


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

I actually enjoy half-watching the probowl. too bad its not on ESPN-HD.

I'm actually very un-impressed by ESPN's HD coverage. Basically its Sportscenter, and one game a night and thats it.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The Pro Bowl is worthless, but Disney has all the significant rights in Hawaii, and these are all in a row, starting with the Aloha Bowl on Christmas, running through a college all-star game, a couple of golf tournaments in early January, and ending with the Pro Bowl. It would seem that between all of this content, an HD set up could be shipped over and kept in place for this fairly short period.


----------



## ecary23 (Feb 4, 2006)

They showed a college bowl game in Hawaii in HD


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

If you like major league baseball,espnhd and espn2hd have many games in HD this spring and summer


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> well, ESPN hasn't had need of it's HD trucks for at least 5 weeks, and they don't have any particularly huge programs to air within 2 weeks of the Probowl, so why not?  haha but that sure would be a lot of money for a silly probowl game


They have 8-10 college basketball games a week in HD, as well as several NBA games. Their trucks are getting a lot of use.


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

What is Fox showing at 6:30 tonight in HD. On HD Galaxy, they state that they are showing something for the NFL, is it preview to the Probowl?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

ecary23 said:


> They showed a college bowl game in Hawaii in HD


What bowl game was that? 
The Sheraton Hawaii Bowl was SD.
The Hula Bowl was SD.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe they should just move the Pro-bowl to Atlanta.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

The only way they get players to play is by having it in Hawaii and paying for families to travel with the palyers. I do not think Atlanta would draw many players.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I always liked that city, maybe Baltimore would be a better pick though.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> I always liked that city, maybe Baltimore would be a better pick though.


only a Baltimoron would say something like that!! (no offense please, hopefully you get that joke  )


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

How about Filthadelphia then?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hahaha, why not toothless Fairfax!


----------



## stanleee (Dec 9, 2004)

mkpolley said:


> If you like major league baseball,espnhd and espn2hd have many games in HD this spring and summer


Now your talkin MK


----------

